# You tell me...



## colorcountrygunner




----------



## hunting777




----------



## backcountry

Is this the photo with the cougar camouflaged in the background? Oh crap, the puns 😬


----------



## 2full

I think that's more of a 70's photo. 
Look a lot like the living room in my in-laws house when my wife and I started dating in '77. 
They had that exact "sound system"......


----------



## pollo70

There is no television!


----------



## Fowlmouth

No ash trays and nobody smoking.


----------



## caddis8

My Grandparents. Like a literal copy of their front room. Same color carpet, same couches (they upgraded once, went with no florals), similar or same drapes. Like crazy.


----------



## backcountry

Fowlmouth said:


> No ash trays and nobody smoking.


Oh the days my mom would send me down to corner store to buy her cigarettes.


----------



## Buckfinder

Plastic covers for said floral couches.


----------



## stripey22

A branch of green or yellow glass grapes on the table.


----------



## pollo70

How about the black ceramic panther on the center table top.


----------



## caddis8

stripey22 said:


> A branch of green or yellow glass grapes on the table.


Killing me. My grandparents had them, and my mom inherited them, and proudly displays them.... All of the descriptions are my grandparents house, with the additions. Complete with ceramic animals.


----------



## DallanC

Where's the 100ft coiled phone cord with 12 knots in it laying across the floor?

-DallanC


----------



## Critter

Is it strange that I would feel quite comfortable in that room?


----------



## colorcountrygunner

Critter said:


> Is it strange that I would feel quite comfortable in that room?


Not at all, Critter. We all know you are old


----------



## High Desert Elk

A can of TaB cola on the table.


----------



## Fowlmouth

A bowl full of plastic bananas and apples.


----------



## CPAjeff

A TV with the rabbit ears and tinfoil!


----------



## 2full

Wood paneling.


----------



## Critter

Have you noticed that over the years we have gone from wood paneling on the wall to wood floors. It just slid down.


----------



## High Desert Elk

Critter said:


> Have you noticed that over the years we have gone from wood paneling on the wall to wood floors. It just slid down.


Unless you're going for the "weathered barn" look on the wall to display shoulder mounts...


----------



## colorcountrygunner

I'm currently having lunch at the Koosharem Cafe. Wood paneling walls is still all the rage here.


----------



## Critter

Do they still have the jalapeno burger?


----------



## colorcountrygunner

Critter said:


> Do they still have the jalapeno burger?


I didn't see any jalapeño burger on the menu. I got the Koosharem Burger which had pastrami on it. My wife got the hot roast beef on toast. Both plates were pretty darn good. It's the last day of my cow elk hunt here. Ran into some at first light and the flighty buggers were gone before I could even shoulder my .300 win. Currently up above box creek reservoir hoping for another chance tonight. I cant believe how good the cell phone service is up here.


----------



## Critter

That's the way it is up there for elk, when you don't have a cow tag they are all over the place. 

Good luck 

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTYS6X6

Oh wait I think its the fact there are no kids in there. Because they are outside playing in the dirt.


----------



## Bax*




----------

